# Strap fashion Autumn/Winter 2016



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I find this Channel entertaining on youtube and quiet enjoyed this selection of straps. Especially the pink one. Might get one for my LLD. Either that or the floral nato :laugh: .






The Colareb at the end does look nice. Seems to be a good selection at good prices here. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Holbens-Fine-Watch-Bands


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I bought a couple of Eulit Kristall perlon straps from Holben, very fast delivery here in the USA. They are a vendor on Amazon.com, too.


----------



## RayLever (Mar 22, 2016)

I love Royal blue and green color I wear this two straps watch in winter.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bought a few canvas kobold straps off Holbens, great service to the U.K. This "guy" makes me nervous the loose way he handles watches above the rest of his collection, and as always guys catch you on the next one, ttfn. :thumbsup: some nice straps.


----------

